# Safari's Triplets 2013



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Safari has had triplets!!!   

Out of my tan spotted doe Safari (Tan spotted)
By my buck William Zepplin (Traditional with red spots)
http://chrboergoats.weebly.com/kids.html

Cedar Hawk Ranch Kalahari (orange #7 Coat)
75% Red/Tan Paint Doe Kid
Pictured at just 30min old
8 pounds 14oz at birth
It has not been decided if we are retaining this doe kid or not. 
OUR 1ST TRUE PAINT DOE BORN AT THE RANCH!!

Cedar Hawk Ranch Duncan (Zebra Coat)
75% Solid Red Buck Kid
Pictured at just hours old
9 pounds 6oz at birth
He will most likely be for sale as a commercial buck or wether.

Cedar Hawk Ranch Kenya (red/green coat)
75% Solid Red Doe Kid with white spots and Dapples!!
Pictured at just hours old
7 pounds 14oz at birth
OUR 1ST DAPPLED DOE BORN AT THE RANCH!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awwww, congrats! What a bunch of cuties :stars:


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thank you I really like them!!!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Such Cuties!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've been waiting to see what they have. Congrats that's a bundle of different colors.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah i'm very surprised at the color I've gotten a solid red a tan paint and a dapped who knew I was going to get that not me


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aww congrats!


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

So adorable! I love the one in the red coat!


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

New pic's of them all dried off
I love my dappled doe she will be retained


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats ans so beautiful! Love the little sweaters )


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!!! they are BEAUTIFUL!!! I love the little paint. and the sweaters are super adorable!


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

They are all so cute and healthy looking too.....congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are very nice and love their coloring too. Congrats


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone
they are all doing well and gaining weight


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

